# AMT Hardballer Stainless steel



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Jimg11 that is one fine looking 1911. I sure would like to put a few mags through her. Good luck.


----------

